# Skillselect



## Adephagous (Apr 19, 2011)

Does anyone have information abt the changes in Australian Immigration system which will start from July, 2012. There will be a skillselect program where u have to register and then if there is a requirement for your skill, ten only you will recieve an invitation for applying for skilled migration.

Proposed Skilled Migrant Selection Register (SkillSelect)


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

That is a good idea for them. Can you imagine how much money they can make out of the new system? Charge everyone $100 bucks just to log in an EOI - whether they get invited or not is a different issue and a risk people will have to take


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

It's basically a copycat system of what NZ has been using for quite long, no surprises in there! 

P.S: This system actually is good for DIAC and not so much for applicants as in if the pass mark is say 100, your score is 110 and there are about 45 apps with points above 120 and if only 40 are to be selected in the nominated occupation, then you don't have a chance. In other words, comparative relative grading kicks in from day one even before one makes the cut, whereas in the present system, whoever is eligible goes ahead and lodges an app at his/her convenience. Smart move, DIAC! 


armandra!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually, the smartness part of their decision is a bit debatable. That's because the economy needs people at all levels. Let's say there are many jobs for mid level professionals for an occupation, and none for senior positions. The current system requires DIAC to favor PhDs with 8/10 years of experience. These are of course very senior resources who would demand higher and probably not settle for lesser salaries. In order to meet the demand, DIAC would have to break it's own rule of considering applications in order of points. What they should rather do is match applications with requirements submitted by employers about their long term needs. Just my two cents...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Right. And that's assuming that employers (who will have access to the database) will only select Ph.D's. I doubt it. They may do a query on specific groups of people - lets say only Canadians, and then all having to be under the age of 30. I'm sure they'll be making good use of those "select" and "order by" queries in the database


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Right. And that's assuming that employers (who will have access to the database) will only select Ph.D's. I doubt it. They may do a query on specific groups of people - lets say only Canadians, and then all having to be under the age of 30. I'm sure they'll be making good use of those "select" and "order by" queries in the database


Well, they will just have to guarantee that information which could be used to perpetrate biasedness is NOT shown to employers. But this is all a theoretical discussion. They are saying they will order by number of points...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this is how canada system works as well, send them you documents, they evaluate, if you make it they let you in, you pay the rest of the fee else they return your money and say bye to you


----------



## AUS127 (Sep 7, 2011)

What will happen to people who apply before 1-Jul-2012?
Will their application be processed the normal way as it is done today?


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

AUS127 said:


> What will happen to people who apply before 1-Jul-2012?
> Will their application be processed the normal way as it is done today?


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

So is this system coming in from 1st of July 2012 or is there a delay in that ??


----------



## gttx (Sep 6, 2011)

after going through the above link i feel my chances of PR are now next to nothing 

first round of invitations are expected by early 2013. For a student who applies on-shore after 1,July 2012 with 70 points in hand ........... what will he do all this time ??


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

AUS127 said:


> What will happen to people who apply before 1-Jul-2012?
> Will their application be processed the normal way as it is done today?





FWL said:


> Yes, that's correct.


I had been applied 176 SS. please someone elaborate that how i would be affect from this new system.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

It seems to be an ELITIST way of accepting immigrants which is perfectly right from their point of view : They want people who are highly qualified and who will contribute to the australian society.

What is worrying me is that people with all this Big time experience and degrees might not necessarily work at low level ,medium paid jobs which are the ones that actually run the economy...


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> It seems to be an ELITIST way of accepting immigrants which is perfectly right from their point of view : They want people who are highly qualified and who will contribute to the australian society.


I agree that it is elitist. I can imagine employers making good use of "select" queries in the database: Show me everyone who's:
male, under 30, from Canada, and who doesn't have a family.



> What is worrying me is that people with all this Big time experience and degrees might not necessarily work at low level ,medium paid jobs which are the ones that actually run the economy...


My personal opinion (based on what I've seen at the job market) is that employers won't necessarily hire people who are "experienced" with lots of education. The reason why they wouldn't is because #1 - they don't want to pay these people market salaries, and #2, they would prefer younger as these can be easily molded. 

But you're right - it is very elitist - that's a good word to describe the upcoming points system.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I agree that it is elitist. I can imagine employers making good use of "select" queries in the database: Show me everyone who's:
> male, under 30, from Canada, and who doesn't have a family.
> 
> My personal opinion (based on what I've seen at the job market) is that employers won't necessarily hire people who are "experienced" with lots of education. The reason why they wouldn't is because #1 - they don't want to pay these people market salaries, and #2, they would prefer younger as these can be easily molded.
> ...


I agree with the elitist decription, and I don't think this system is necessarily good for Australia or immigrants .

Just to compare with other countries: Australia was only one of a few countries that actually had a system of "independent" visa applications, that is, without needing to have an employer to sponsor you (it's only now that it's changing). Take France for example, basically "no employer to sponsor you - no visa", what's more there is no system in place to apply offshore, and if you want any chance at finding an employer, you have to go over and reside there, applying face-to-face.

It just goes to show how different skilled immigration for Aus is (and probably UK/USA/Canada) compared to all other countries. But then again, I guess a country of the European Union, such as France, would rely less on 'skilled immigration' since anyone from the EU can work legally there.

Sorry for the rant :focus:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

_Sarah_ said:


> I agree with the elitist decription, and I don't think this system is necessarily good for Australia or immigrants .
> 
> Just to compare with other countries: Australia was only one of a few countries that actually had a system of "independent" visa applications, that is, without needing to have an employer to sponsor you (it's only now that it's changing). Take France for example, basically "no employer to sponsor you - no visa", what's more there is no system in place to apply offshore, and if you want any chance at finding an employer, you have to go over and reside there, applying face-to-face.
> 
> ...



Oh I agree with the rant lolol -

I think what's happening is that after the global financial crisis, Australia became overwhelmed with immigrants. So now the country is kind of in a position where employers can hand pick whoever they really want. This is why I wouldn't consider an employer-sponsored visa. It kind of opens doors to abuse, if you know what I mean... You don't work according to their standards, they'll quickly have you replaced with some other migrant worker.

I really believe that there will be a time when Australia's borders will close completely. And DIAC will still be able to make a lot of money on the "expression of interest" system alone. Honestly, I suspect that their entire immigration system makes the country a lot of money. I don't really believe in the skill shortage thing - I believe it's a bit overplayed, but then again, that's just my speculation.

France's immigration program reminds me of the one Canada has. It's hard to get into Canada unless you already have a job. I hear New Zealand is the same...? And here in the US, it's even worse. I hear there's a long waiting list (that involves years) just to become a PR.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you wont believe the number of jobs that come out each day.. IT alone has about 200-300 openings each day which means there are jobs, the HR community is extremely strong, someone i know got a job at a company through his sources, he had worked from India with those people and when he told them he is moving to AU they were happy to offer him a role. what surprises me is, he got 3-4 emails from consultants saying please tell the company you got the job through us, how did they get to know he was joining there, no clue.. Everyone has to start 3-4 levels lower than wehre they are right now, once you prove youa re not faking your experience they do take you higher, if there is a position for a higher rank, you apply for it and if they feel you are good enough to handle it they do take you in. another friend was working as assistant, she was a manager back in India, after 6-8 months working in the company and proving her worth when she applied for the opening they took her in as a manager. I wont say the employers do not want to pay, they just want to make sure they are picking the right candidate and not someone faking his experience. they do not do any reference check when they take you in, they take your word, its all about proving yourself and when i say take your word i am sure there might be a reason why they are careful in taking in whom they take.

Also, once you clear the consultant round, they usually take just see 2 candidates, for higher roles they meet just one person, it is the consultant who is under the hammer if the candidate is a waste of time for the company, this explains why the consultants are so careful in sending you for an interview. All in all, you have to impress the consultant and not really the employer.


----------



## _Sarah_ (Jun 27, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Oh I agree with the rant lolol -
> 
> I think what's happening is that after the global financial crisis, Australia became overwhelmed with immigrants. So now the country is kind of in a position where employers can hand pick whoever they really want. This is why I wouldn't consider an employer-sponsored visa. It kind of opens doors to abuse, if you know what I mean... You don't work according to their standards, they'll quickly have you replaced with some other migrant worker.
> 
> ...


You're very right stormgal...sad but true reality.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

A recent report says that in the USA;employer sponsored visas (H1B) will have to wait atleast 10 years before they can even dream of having a Green Card (PR)...and even after that there are not guarantees bcoz the rules might change anyday..
so I agree with you that Aust. has the liberty of hand picking people who are interested in going there...
This skill select thing is a sham....
better to apply ASAP..
other countries are slowing down this immigration process..
I believe that instead of family sponsored visas it is much better to give visas baed on qualification..
USA gives these family visas,asylum visas etc and does nothing about these H1B guys who pay 30% tax !!!!! 



stormgal said:


> Oh I agree with the rant lolol -
> 
> I think what's happening is that after the global financial crisis, Australia became overwhelmed with immigrants. So now the country is kind of in a position where employers can hand pick whoever they really want. This is why I wouldn't consider an employer-sponsored visa. It kind of opens doors to abuse, if you know what I mean... You don't work according to their standards, they'll quickly have you replaced with some other migrant worker.
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

By asking a company to vouch for a person and then grant a visa is basically saying to the company : "You look out for the guy,He/She is YOUR responsibility"..and thats a bit disturbing to say the least....
the whole issue of job abuse,under-paid worker etc crop up because of this..
USA H1B visa is undoubtedly the most abused program ever...
I hope austr. doesnt go on the same path..
Funnily,Skill select assumes that govt knows best for the Private sector (job wise)..Thats not a very smart thing to do....


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

lifeisgood said:


> Funnily,Skill select assumes that govt knows best for the Private sector (job wise)..Thats not a very smart thing to do....


Actually, I read that employers will have full access to the skills select database, so I'm sure if there's any kind of problem, it'll be brought up in the next, "Skills Australia Needs" conference. Employers will be able to cherry pick their exact cup of tea. (cherry pick tea? lol that's a first, did that even make sense?  )


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

How do u think it will affect au graduates? After completing 2 years of study in Au u would have to come back to country of ur citizenship and wait to be piked up by this skillselect tool?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

More info in this blog http://skilledmigration.govspace.gov.au/

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

